

Pyringe : a python debugger that can attach to and inject code into processes - ColinWright
https://github.com/google/pyringe/commits/master

======
devnonymous
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7496261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7496261)

~~~
ColinWright
Useful cross-reference - thanks.

------
rplnt
Why did you link to commits page?

~~~
ColinWright
I was on a crappy mobile, and that's the link I found. I thought it would be
easy enough to furtle about and find more information for those on better
phones or desktops.

